# Faulty update keeps restarting Computer



## washambala (Oct 10, 2008)

Im running Vista Premium SP1. my computer was restarted unexpectedly a few days ago. now whenever i turn it on it goes to the account login screen and says: "Configuring Updates 3 of 3 - 0% Pleas Wait..."
after a while it says: "Shutting Down..." then it restarts and does the same thing. the percent never changes and the User icons never appear.
I need to be a ble to login.

Thanks in advance!

NOTE: I do have acces to the drive via USB on an XP machine.


----------



## washambala (Oct 10, 2008)

b.u.m.p.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, unusual I have seen this around the time SP1 was first coming out you needed some KB's from MS before downloading SP1. I note you have SP1 so this should not be the problem. Try a system restore from safe mode or from the repair option Vista DVD. Other then that only solution I have is a workaround. See if you can access safe mode F8 at the boot screen, select "safe mode with command prompt" at the prompt type:-

```
C:\windows\winsxs\pending.xml C:\windows\winsxs\pending.old.xml
C:\windows\winsxs\cleanup.xml -> C:\windows\winsxs\cleanup.old.xml
```
Press enter after each command, reboot you will still see the config updates however it will quickly dissapear and windows will boot normally. I would contact MS about this, for a permanent fix. If no safe mode boot with your vista dvd go past the language setup and select the repair option Now select command prompt (BTW at the "x sources prompt type C: press enter brings you to C:/>) now run the two above commands Good Luck


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, if you find this works you may be able to permanently remove the "Update" go to C:\windows \software distribution and right click select "delete" windows will recreate a fresh folder at boot.


----------



## washambala (Oct 10, 2008)

i can log on now but the "configuring updates" message shows up every time i turn on the computer. i tried deleting the software distribution folder but its being used by another program. is there a certain process or program that needs to go away for a little while?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you will need to turn off windows update service, start run type services.msc disable windows updates. Then delete software distribution. Then you can start windows update service again.


----------



## washambala (Oct 10, 2008)

Hey thanks for all the help.
I was able to get it fixed this time.:grin:
thanks again:wave:


----------



## snouk (Jan 25, 2009)

jenae said:


> Hi, unusual I have seen this around the time SP1 was first coming out you needed some KB's from MS before downloading SP1. I note you have SP1 so this should not be the problem. Try a system restore from safe mode or from the repair option Vista DVD. Other then that only solution I have is a workaround. See if you can access safe mode F8 at the boot screen, select "safe mode with command prompt" at the prompt type:-
> 
> ```
> C:\windows\winsxs\pending.xml C:\windows\winsxs\pending.old.xml
> ...


having the same exact problem, this did not fix it. as when i hit enter after each command is says "windows don't know how to open this file".



tryd this and dident work. Plz help any more suggestions?


----------



## Burchy (Dec 28, 2009)

snouk said:


> having the same exact problem, this did not fix it. as when i hit enter after each command is says "windows don't know how to open this file".
> 
> 
> 
> tryd this and dident work. Plz help any more suggestions?


Try typing the following commands at the C:\ prompt. They do the same thing, but may be easier to follow: -

ren c:\windows\winsxs\pending.xml pendingxml.old
ren c:\windows\winsxs\cleanup.xml cleanupxml.old

This procedure takes this update out of the startup settings, but retains a copy for the future, just in case...

Worked OK for me on a HP laptop


----------

